# Shasta rockin her new bandana! and some other pics....



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So i bought some material the other day and decided i was going to make some bandana's for the dogs. Well Shasta's the proud owner of a new Shamrock bandana hand sewn by me. The plan is to make one for Riley as well and then i also have some halloween themed material so those will probably be next! but check it out! OH! and it just slips over her collar. I dont have to tie it on or anything!

*** All pictures deleted due to size: 1,024px × 768px - Please see Rule #15

and here's some pictures from the park the other day. Would have gotten more but my camera battery died. 

and some from my daughter playing tug with Shasta...


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

awww your daughter is so cute playing tug with Shasta in her way too shirt. :wub: 

nice job on the bandanna's if I could sew I'd probably make some for my two brats


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

The bandana is cool, Shasta is such a good model. I think the cat was waiting for someone to let go so it could play tug too. Both your girls are cuties!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Karen. I think Titan was waiting for his chance to play too....


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice pics!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Steph i sew everything by hand. Its kinda sloppy but sewing machines scare me so i work with what i have. it works.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Leah!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

AWWW! Great pics!

I'm Irish so I think Shasta should come live with me!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> AWWW! Great pics!
> 
> I'm Irish so I think Shasta should come live with me!


 
ah see that doesnt work.... i'm irish too! i still think Sin should come live with us though! he'd fit right in.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Great bandana!  Your daughter is too cute playing with Shasta!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Steph i sew everything by hand. Its kinda sloppy but sewing machines scare me so i work with what i have. it works.


I'd really botch it up then if I did it by hand haha, I could ask my grandma to sew my some bandanna's though


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> I'd really botch it up then if I did it by hand haha, I could ask my grandma to sew my some bandanna's though


 
yeah i think i'm gonna do some holiday themed ones for all the holidays and then some fun ones just because. Like i have some hot pink leopard print material that is just awesome! lol. maybe if i get over my sewing machine issues and get a sewing machine i might start selling them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> Great bandana!  Your daughter is too cute playing with Shasta!


 
Thanks! she finally realized she can still play with the rope while the dogs are. lol


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

I made Sasha a cool purple bandanna when she was 4 mths. I though it was adorable. Then one day it came loose and fell off and she ate/destroyed it :/


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I love these pictures!!!! She is so pretty.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> *** All pictures deleted due to size: 1,024px × 768px - Please see Rule #15



What rule is this? I've never seen picture rules for the "Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!" section. Have I missed them?

[EDIT] found it here. That's very ummm... let's just say... interesting.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Well darn, I didn't get to see the pics.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

wildo said:


> What rule is this? I've never seen picture rules for the "Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!" section. Have I missed them?
> 
> [EDIT] found it here. That's very ummm... let's just say... interesting.


 
Lame... Another attempt by a corporate owned board to "regulate" the masses.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Dang  I never got to see the pics!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah i'm kinda annoyed by this. Never had an issue before.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

as soon as i figure out how to resize as i'm computer challenged i'll repost them. can we do a vote to ban that rule?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

like i said. i'm computer challenged and cant find the so called "sticky" on anything. i looked under the pictures area and didnt find it. How the heck do i resize them?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

go on photobucket and resize it there....if you clik on the pic, it will give you edit options for re-sizing. For some reason, I thought when the board went to the new server, the pics were automatically re-sized, then that changed so it is up to us to do so.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> go on photobucket and resize it there....if you clik on the pic, it will give you edit options for re-sizing. For some reason, I thought when the board went to the new server, the pics were automatically re-sized, then that changed so it is up to us to do so.


 
that seriously sucks! thanks for the tip. guess i have extra work to do now. dangit.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

alright guys. hopefully this works better. Starting from the end and going to the beginning this time lol. My daughter and Shasta playing tug. My daughter finally realized she can still play with the rope when the dogs are playing with it....




















Shasta at the park before my camera battery rudely died on me.... 




























One picture that wasnt in the first deleted bunch....










And finally.... the moment you've all been waiting for..... the bandana!






























also while i'm at it.... They werent thrilled with being told to stay outside with the door wide open lol....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hope that worked better. enjoy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

rjvamp said:


> I love these pictures!!!! She is so pretty.


 
thanks Robert!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wildo said:


> What rule is this? I've never seen picture rules for the "Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!" section. Have I missed them?
> 
> [EDIT] found it here. That's very ummm... let's just say... interesting.





JustMeLeslie said:


> Well darn, I didn't get to see the pics.





TitonsDad said:


> Lame... Another attempt by a corporate owned board to "regulate" the masses.





GSD_Xander said:


> Dang  I never got to see the pics!


 

alright guys. i resized them on photobucket and reposted them so hopefully you'll get to see them this time!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Woo Hoo, thanks for posting them again. Great pics. That's a great bandana. Make sure Shasta wears it on St. Patrick's Day so she doesn't get pinched for not wearing green.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Haha- look at that tongue flick while attempting to get inside! Love it!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

TitonsDad said:


> Lame... Another attempt by a corporate owned board to "regulate" the masses.


If you don't like the rule you don't have to stay.

And just so you know - that rule has been in place since the BEGINNING of the board, many years ago. It is so that those people that are on dial up or slower connections have the ability to view the pictures, too.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> For some reason, I thought when the board went to the new server, the pics were automatically re-sized, then that changed so it is up to us to do so.


Some browsers will automatically resize pictures but not all - so it's up to the members to follow the rules (which never changed).


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I see the pics now KZoppa! 

Love the bandana!

Makes me wish I had a sewing machine 

That's how my daughter plays tug-o-war with the dogs too - the dog lays there holding the rope and my daughter tugs  

...I think we may have the same table too! Either that or they're very similar! LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

alright guys. i've been informed that some of the pictures still arent the right size so now i'm HORRIBLY confused having resized them before i posted them on photobucket so yeah.... very confused. glad those who wanted to see them got to see them. Thanks Lauri for letting me know they still werent right. I'll go back into photobucket and see if i can figure out what the heck is going on.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> I see the pics now KZoppa!
> 
> Love the bandana!
> 
> ...


 
lol we JUST got it about 3 weeks ago so who knows?! its a nice little table. i got tired of hubby complaining about not having a dining table so we bought one and now its only adding to the mess right now lol. 

i sewed the bandana by hand. I watched a sewing machine needle go through a friends finger in 6th grade and i've been nervous about them since but i'm thinking i may get one anyway since i do like making things (easy things, no complicated stuff) and hand sewing it all together is tiring. may go find a sewing machine this afternoon now that i'm thinking about it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay i give up. photobucket they're all sized for the required sizing. i dont get it.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I try to resize photos before uploading them to photobucket. That might be easier for you. When you open your photos on your home computer, whatever program you are using should have an option to resize. You can do it by pixels (rather than by percentage), which would be the 800 X 600 that they need. Keep a copy of unchanged photos too, in case you ever want to have them full sized for printing. I have a folder of originals, and then another folder of edited (resized) photos I have named "Uploads" so that I know that I have altered them and put them on Photobucket.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks Leah. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

TitonsDad said:


> Lame... Another attempt by a corporate owned board to "regulate" the masses.


That rule was in place long before the board was sold to a corporation. 

If you're using photobucket, by far the fastest and easiest thing to do is not to resize them before uploading (especially if you want to keep the original hi-res versions on your computer) OR to resize them on photobucket after uploading. 

Photobucket gives you the option to upload your pictures at many different sizes. Go to the "*Bulk Uploade*r" option, and right below box #3 (where the pictures you're going to upload will appear once you select them) you'll see "*maximum picture size*". After that my account says *15" screen (800 x 600)*, and to the right of that there's a link for "*more options*". If your account is NOT set to 800 x 600, click on "more options" to reset it. Your pictures will automatically upload to photobucket at the appropriate size.

The reason this rule is suddenly being enforced is that so many people are posting huge pictures - some as many as three or four times the maximum size. That didn't used to be an issue because people weren't routinely posting oversized pictures, but with so many new members in the last year who may not be aware of the rules, it's become a big problem and now we're having to enforce it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That rule was in place long before the board was sold to a corporation.
> 
> If you're using photobucket, by far the fastest and easiest thing to do is not to resize them before uploading (especially if you want to keep the original hi-res versions on your computer) OR to resize them on photobucket after uploading.
> 
> ...


 
do you know if you can resize all the pictures at once after they've already been loaded on? i did the resize option on the ones i posted and Lauri says some of them are still too big so i think my confusion is understandable.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Great pictures!! I love the bandanna terrific job!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks Debbi!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

As far as I know you have to resize them one at a time after you've uploaded them. It might be faster to just delete all of them from your account and upload them in a batch at the right size. 

Unfortunately, if you don't use photobucket's bulk uploader feature it does not tell you what size the pictures are being uploaded at. I think the bulk method uploads faster than the standard method too, another reason to use it. You can upload the entire contents of a file with one click in bulk upload, which I really like. My camera uploads pictures to my computer by date, so each time I take a bunch of pictures they go into a separate dated file under pictures on my computer. I find that file when I'm in the bulk uploader, click "select all" and then "upload" and it takes seconds.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> As far as I know you have to resize them one at a time after you've uploaded them. It might be faster to just delete all of them from your account and upload them in a batch at the right size.
> 
> Unfortunately, if you don't use photobucket's bulk uploader feature it does not tell you what size the pictures are being uploaded at. I think the bulk method uploads faster than the standard method too, another reason to use it. You can upload the entire contents of a file with one click in bulk upload, which I really like. My camera uploads pictures to my computer by date, so each time I take a bunch of pictures they go into a separate dated file under pictures on my computer. I find that file when I'm in the bulk uploader, click "select all" and then "upload" and it takes seconds.


 

i tried replying once already and our internet disappeared on me. I use the bulk uploader but the way i sort my pictures makes it tough to just go in and pick the entire folder. Photobucket says, even in the editing part that the pictures are the correct size to be posted on here so i'm really confused now after i went in and resized them all. I cant stand NOT using the bulk upload. The other method drives me crazy! Do you think i should go in and resize them to the next smallest size? would that work at all do you think though they're sized in there now?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

KZoppa said:


> i did the resize option on the ones i posted and Lauri says some of them are still too big so i think my confusion is understandable.



Actually - they ARE the right size now! I think my browser was caching the old copies of the pictures.

Sorry for the confusion!! :hammer:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Actually - they ARE the right size now! I think my browser was caching the old copies of the pictures.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!! :hammer:


 
Shasta growls at you (not really cuz she doesnt growl at anyone!). lol. thanks for letting me know!


----------

